# Determining fixed gear chain length



## limzjun2002 (Oct 22, 2005)

installing a new chain for fixed gear

how do i determine the right length and tension for the chain?

my bike's dropouts are horizontal ones and not track-ends.

cheers ^ ~


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Bolt your hub in the middle of the drop-outs then string the chain tight over the cog and chainring. See where the ends meet on the lower side of the cog/chainring and break the chain there. You want to leave some room to slide the wheel back up into the dropouts after the chain has stretched a little.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

limzjun2002 said:


> installing a new chain for fixed gear
> 
> how do i determine the right length and tension for the chain?
> 
> ...


1/2" play in the middle of the run is the standard spec for fixed gear, and err on the side of longer if possible on the first cut/break, it is much better to shorten a chain then lengthen it...


----------



## FTM (Feb 4, 2005)

Tension should look about like this. 








Some like it a little tighter but not too much more or you will start to prematurely wear out parts (bearings and teeth).


----------

